# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Hand feeding..

## cristiano_james_7

Saya tertarik untuk melatih koi saya biar bisa hand feeding nih...
Gimana sih caranya biar koi berani mendekat pas mo di hand feeding ???

Pakan apa yg paling cocok untuk hand feeding ??

Sori yah kalo salah room....

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Om Bunta titip Kura-Kura ku di kolam mu ya.....................

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

wuih kalo sy pk ikan mas koki buat gnti in kura2..
eh slh, chagoi gt mksd nya..

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

